

Google Maps Typography - honeytech
http://www.honeytechblog.com/google-maps-typography/

======
tjic
Any time I get to a page that is 100% ads and other cruft, and have to scroll
down before I get even a single pixel of content, I get annoyed.

I note that user 'honeytech' posted this, pointing to his own blog.

I understand that a lot of great sites are ad-supported, but this seems to be
far too crass.

